
This is the new self-driving truck company taking on Uber’s Otto - lemiant
http://www.recode.net/2017/2/25/14737842/embark-self-driving-trucks-automation
======
theopenroad
That video is insane! Self-driving companies just keep turning it up.

It will be interesting to see how all this shakes out when the hype is over.

